# JUST TOTALED MY 06 GTO 6Spd.!!!!



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

i just totaled my 2006 GTO by colliding with another vehicle! The damn thing with the trasmission being so weird and straight to the stick i mis shifted and the back end fish tailed into an on coming truck! totaled both cars and only thing that hurt was the airbag burn on my arm!! 

HAS ANYONE HAD MIS SHIFTING PROBLEMS WITH NEW GTO'S? Please let me know I could have been killed because of this, I've never mis shifted in 6 years of driving a stick until I bought this car! let me know! 

[email protected]

images:

http://www.moserconsulting.com/gto1.jpg
http://www.moserconsulting.com/gto2.jpg
http://www.moserconsulting.com/gto3.jpg
http://www.moserconsulting.com/gto4.jpg
http://www.moserconsulting.com/gto5.jpg
http://www.moserconsulting.com/gto6.jpg
http://www.moserconsulting.com/gto7.jpg


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

damm dude. sry to here this. get another goat. was you at fault?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The factory shifter in these cars is extremely vague -- and, yes, I believe the gate does lead to mis-shifts -- at first. However, I put in a B&M shifter and paid attention -- so it hasn't been a problem once I got used to it.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

If I had the money, I'd say yank the hood off and sell it to me before the insurance co. takes it.


----------



## red98gt (Sep 13, 2006)

How does "mis shifted" cause the back end to come around on what looks like dry pavement? Must be more to this? :confused


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

red98gt said:


> How does "mis shifted" cause the back end to come around on what looks like dry pavement? Must be more to this? :confused


I think he probably meant it downshifted to much, giving him more power than expected and thus spinning out... I nearly did this when I didn't really a 6-to-4 downshift at 60 MPH=breaking traction like 3 days into the GTO. lol


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Are you in southern california? The area in the pictures seem familiar to me.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I fell sick


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

buradd said:


> i just totaled my 2006 GTO by colliding with another vehicle! The damn thing with the trasmission being so weird and straight to the stick i mis shifted and the back end fish tailed into an on coming truck! totaled both cars and only thing that hurt was the airbag burn on my arm!!
> 
> HAS ANYONE HAD MIS SHIFTING PROBLEMS WITH NEW GTO'S? Please let me know I could have been killed because of this, I've never mis shifted in 6 years of driving a stick until I bought this car! let me know!
> 
> ...


Damn, bud, that's a b!tch. Hope everyone is OK. To answer your question, YES!!!! The shifters in these cars stink! I hunt for gears or miss gears completely nearly every time I drive it. That's after 30 straight years of driving sticks. Just last week I was cruising in 6th, decided to open it up on a long isolated stretch of road, went to grab 4th and got 2nd instead. I guess the rev limiter kicked in because it felt like somebody pulled the plug. After I got through cussing this POS shifter I tried it again. I found 4th, wound it up to about 5500 rpm's, and couldn't find 5th to save my life. I swear, this is the most unnatural, un-intuitive, awkward crappy shifter I've ever driven. God forbid I ever wanted to drive it really aggressively.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I missed 2-3 shifts and more dangerous 3-4[hit 2 instead] frequently before I installed GMM.I have only missed3-4 one time since but I seem to be ready to shove clutch back in every time I speed shift to 4.I think the gearbox favors right had drive car because 3-4 seems to slightly angle to right side.If you keep your elbow higher than your hand during this shift it seems to lower the chance of a missed shift because it seems so natural to rest elbow on console.Try it next power shift it works for me and it beats cleaning out your shorts after a shift.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you get back in the saddle again with another GTO. 

As far as mis-shift, I have had my GTO for 2 &1/2 years and have never missed a shift, at least that I can remember.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

red98gt said:


> How does "mis shifted" cause the back end to come around on what looks like dry pavement? Must be more to this? :confused


While not seeming cold, Iwould have to ask this question as well. If you hit the wrong gear on icy pavement, yes, you can fishtail without hitting the gas. 

Road conditions here appear optimum. I'm very glad the driver wasn't hurt, but there must be a little more to this story- - -one things for sure, the accelerator pedal doesn't have any problems- -


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Missed Shift*

Biggest thing is no one got hurt, but man I'd really work on my story before I get to court. I'd either claim someone shot me in the face with a laser (works for airline pilots), a wasp flew in and landed on my nose, you thought you saw a terrorist planting a roadside bomb or you forgot you were in your GTo - thought you were driving a rice burner and just wasn't ready for the power surge. But don't tell anyone you missed a shift and spum out on dry pavement in the daytime!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Ive only been diving stick for about 5 years and I have never miss shifted with *this* car. Sorry about you ride man. At least you took out a japenese truck.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I miss shift on occasion myself, I don't think anyone who has ever driven a stick can truthfully say they have never miss shifted....
When I do miss shift, it's my fault not the car's.

I make it a habit to shift 1-3-5-6 and I have no trouble finding the correct gear I want to shift in to, and downshifting is the same. I downshift one gear down at a time.

Fishtailing while miss shifting from a dead stop IMO is getting on it at the same time and losing it. *


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> * When I do miss shift, it's my fault not the car's.
> 
> :agree*


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i missed a couple at first but after getting used to the pattern hasn't really been an issue. it is a little tight and tricky though compared to some cars i've driven but it kind of reminds me of my pontiac fiero i used to have. 
sorry bout your car dude glad your ok.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Geez, mine fished a few times under full accel and making u's but lucky no wreck, dude, you going to get another? I hate to see such a great car lay to waste....:willy:


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh god that makes me sick looking at those pictures.....Thank god you didn't get hurt. The only time I have problems with shifting/fishtailing is when it's raining (Or when I'm in the process of out running some guy in a Mustang or Mercades or something).


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

Makes me feel a hell of a lot better about the $400 I just forked over for a GMM rip shifter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

ChiefyGTO said:


> I think he probably meant it downshifted to much, giving him more power than expected and thus spinning out... I nearly did this when I didn't really a 6-to-4 downshift at 60 MPH=breaking traction like 3 days into the GTO. lol




yea i have mis shifted this car going from 2-to-3 and i went 2-to-1 and i have also mis shifted from 3-to-4 instead going into 3-to-2.. this last time i fish tailed into a truck.. bad timeing huh.. each tiem i fish tailed tho.. this time was just the kicker..


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

socal gto said:


> Are you in southern california? The area in the pictures seem familiar to me.



i am from orange county california
in orange
this accident waas on canyon view going eastbound right before jamboree road.. right after lunch.. i think i am finally feeling the pain almost 2 days later


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

kegbelly said:


> Damn, bud, that's a b!tch. Hope everyone is OK. To answer your question, YES!!!! The shifters in these cars stink! I hunt for gears or miss gears completely nearly every time I drive it. That's after 30 straight years of driving sticks. Just last week I was cruising in 6th, decided to open it up on a long isolated stretch of road, went to grab 4th and got 2nd instead. I guess the rev limiter kicked in because it felt like somebody pulled the plug. After I got through cussing this POS shifter I tried it again. I found 4th, wound it up to about 5500 rpm's, and couldn't find 5th to save my life. I swear, this is the most unnatural, un-intuitive, awkward crappy shifter I've ever driven. God forbid I ever wanted to drive it really aggressively.


thank you so much i may need this for court.


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

People like you are the reason my hairdryer comes with 15 tags warning me not to use this product while in the shower :lol: You were driving the car, you made the mistake. It is not GMs fault you could not or did not ensure you were in the correct gear. Like Dirty Harry said "A man has to know his limitations" Buy a Chevy Aveo with your insurance money (automatic transmission of course) and do everyone else on the road a favor before you kill somebody.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

theamcguy said:


> People like you are the reason my hairdryer comes with 15 tags warning me not to use this product while in the shower :lol: You were driving the car, you made the mistake. It is not GMs fault you could not or did not ensure you were in the correct gear. Like Dirty Harry said "A man has to know his limitations" Buy a Chevy Aveo with your insurance money and do everyone else on the road a favor before you kill somebody.


I wouldnt have said it so strait forward, but I have to agree. I also think this is how the courts will see it. I have miss-shifted my Goat ONCE. After that I knew what not to do when shifting. Good luck to you, though.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

This looks like driver error, plain and simple. Stop trying to blame the car for poor judgement and lack of skill. You're lucky you walked away from it and didn't kill anyone else. Take a lesson from this. Go get yourself a Corolla.

Granted, the shifter on the GTO isn't a marvel of precision and I would occasionally miss a shift on mine (especially downshifting to 3rd). But, you should be able to feel what gear you just grabbed the second the clutch begins to grab. Pulling a maneuver like this in close proximity to other traffic is just stupid. You can probably expect a lawsuit from the guy you trashed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> This looks like driver error, plain and simple. Stop trying to blame the car for poor judgement and lack of skill. You're lucky you walked away from it and didn't kill anyone else. Take a lesson from this. Go get yourself a Corolla.
> 
> Granted, the shifter on the GTO isn't a marvel of precision and I would occasionally miss a shift on mine (especially downshifting to 3rd). But, you should be able to feel what gear you just grabbed the second the clutch begins to grab. Pulling a maneuver like this in close proximity to other traffic is just stupid. You can probably expect a lawsuit from the guy you trashed.


yea i threw the clutch in immediately.. but there was no time for correction, dicks.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

buradd said:


> thank you so much i may need this for court.


That's a load of crap. Man up and admit you made a mistake -- and stay the hell out of the courts. You bought the car -- you missed a shift -- and you caused an accident. Close to 41,000 GTOs have been built over the past three years -- many have been in accidents -- yet you're the first to run to a lawyer because the car somehow managed to crash itself. Grow up.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

buradd said:


> yea i threw the clutch in immediately.. but there was no time for correction, dicks.


Friendly piece of advice, lighten up with the namecalling. Don't say anything here that you wouldn't say to someone's face.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

DAH GTO said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you get back in the saddle again with another GTO.
> 
> As far as mis-shift, I have had my GTO for 2 &1/2 years and have never missed a shift, at least that I can remember.


:agree 
I'm going on one year in my 06. I'm fine with this shifter. I don't have a problem making shifts. Sure it could be smoother, but I'm just happy to have a six speed and a 6.0.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine always follows instructions, unless of course I give it wrong instructions.:seeya:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

buradd said:


> yea i threw the clutch in immediately.. but there was no time for correction, dicks.


We have a live one!

So let's see......

You caused an accident
You trashed your property
You trashed someone else's property
You could have killed someone or caused serious injury.
You're blaming the car for your lack of judgement and skill
You're looking to take GM to court to avoid responsibility

And I'm a Dick for not sympathizing with your lack of judgement, skill, ethics, and sense of personal responsibility. OK! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

You are a poster child for much of what's wrong with our society today.
I sincerely hope your newly earned insurance rates prevent you from driving another high performance car. 

Perhaps the courts will get you some help!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> We have a live one!
> 
> So let's see......
> 
> ...


I second this.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've accidentally grabbed the wrong gear. As you let out the clutch you realize real quick and clutch again. Sometimes, with aggressive driving, I've even briefly locked the wheels, but to blame the shifter is someone not wanting to face up to their own shortcomings. This shifter is about as good as a Mustang GT, a Corvette or a Vipers shifter. They are all running a similar Tremec tranny and this is the feel you get with it. 

Sorry about your luck, live and learn.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> We have a live one!
> 
> So let's see......
> 
> ...


+2 
nothing wrong with being a dick, i'd rather be a dick than a moron


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> That's a load of crap. Man up and admit you made a mistake -- and stay the hell out of the courts. You bought the car -- you missed a shift -- and you caused an accident. Close to 41,000 GTOs have been built over the past three years -- many have been in accidents -- yet you're the first to run to a lawyer because the car somehow managed to crash itself. Grow up.


im not saying this is in court im saying if i ever needed to goto court.. douchebag .. you're the ****er who needs to grow up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> We have a live one!
> 
> So let's see......
> 
> ...



when did i ever say i am going to sue GM?? who the hell are you people and your comments should be directed right back at yourself?!? you're serious? are you that ignorant?


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Let's chill on the name-calling, this ain't kindergarten. 
Maybe everyone that says their shifter is fine has more miles on their car than I have on mine and so the shifter has had more time to break in. I've got about 2600 miles on my car and about 90% of that is freeway driving where I basically go thru the gears a couple times and then just drive. At any rate, I don't like my shifter, it's painfully obvious the car started life as a right-hand-drive and they didn't do anything with the shifter set-up when it was modified for LHD. The shifter is clearly oriented toward the passenger side, and to shift into 2, 4, or 6 I have to pull the shifter toward the passenger seat at the same time I pull it back, and it's just a little awkward after 30 years of driving American sticks that are designed for a driver who sits in the left side of the car. Dowshifts are also iffy, and I can easily see where he might be trying to downshift into 4 and got 2 instead and lost traction long enough to throw the ass end around without touching the gas. I did that myself last week, just happened to be going in a straight line when I did it. My $.02.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

My buddy crashed his civic into a light pole in a wall-mart parking lot while atempting to drift around it. I mean can you beleive the nerve of wal-mart puting that pole there. And not putting any signs around it informing you not to drift around it. I cannot believe he is not taking *them* to court. It was clearly the e-brakes fault or honda or wal-mart or the tires.:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe this is more your speed.

http://www.huffybikes.com/bikes/fun/4.html

Can't miss shift this bad boy.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

buradd said:


> im not saying this is in court im saying if i ever needed to goto court.. douchebag .. you're the ****er who needs to grow up.


Sorry, this type of behavior is just not permitted here. While I may have jumped the gun by thinking the term "court" was meant to go after GM and not your own self defense, it still doesn't justify calling myself or any other members here names. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

buradd said:


> im not saying this is in court im saying if i ever needed to goto court.. douchebag .. you're the ****er who needs to grow up.


Man, do you even feel bad about what you did? Not one word of remorse in all this trash talking. If you at least acknowledged responsibility for what happened you might get a little sympathy.

I drove a 2005 GTO for about 2 yrs. Yes, the shifter is not the most precise. Yes, I have missed shifts, usually downshifts when I was rushing it. But, even in a panic situation, the power in a GTO is so easy to control and the handling so benign, you must have been doing something really stooopid. This car is very easy to control in the wet, dry, even snow. It's much less prone to breaking the rear end loose than a Vette. This is one car you can literally steer with throttle. To get in trouble you must be special.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, this thread really took off after awhile!

My $.02 is that this is another perfect case of society's attitude toward placing and accepting blame. We have been brainwashed by lawyers in this country that nothing is anyone's fault. It is always the product's fault. As someone said, that's why we have a gob of warning stickers on everything we buy. That's why the entire first chapter of owners manuals deals with how not to do something stupid.

This guy needed one more warning sticker on his car. The one on ebay cautioning the driver there's 400HP under the hood.

His first post on this forum was to talk about totaling his car, and looking for a reason so it "wasn't his fault". Sad thing is, there is no question he will be able to find a lawyer that will agree with him.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10093&highlight=warning


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I knew it would finally come to this when I read the first post.

In the 25 years of driving manuals, including 13 gears of joyful double clutching, I’ve never hit the wrong gear without instantly correcting it and finding the right gear. Still, it was very uncommon.

No matter what, you’re getting a ticket for violating your lane and whatever else was written by the officer. Your insurance company will probably drop you and you’ll be paying high premiums for quite some time. Nothing is going to change that.

Now, I think almost all of us have brought the rear around. I’ve sure as hell did it and, if not for traffic flow and quick recovery, I could have easily been in your shoes. Everyone here knows what breaks the rear loose - too much gas for the road or maneuver. 

Just say you were banging through the gears and screwed up - enough said.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

The only thing I can say bad about the manual on this car is the skip shift. It seems to always hit at a bad time and I seem to get the it almost stuck trying to get it into second,,having driven sticks for years I can say that the gears seem pretty close together and did take me about 20 miles to get use to but have only missed shifted a few times....... not my cars or GM fault,,:seeya:


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Did you you actually have a grass median between the lanes and you STILL hit an on coming truck? :seeya:


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

I miss shifted bad just once, and that was at about 75 mph from 6th to what I thought was 4th, but was ultimately 2nd. It hit the rev limiter in a hurry and I thought I killed my tranny for sure. But, although this transmission isn't exactly precision crafted, the good thing is its almost bulletproof for performance/hard driving. I learned from that lesson and have been "mis-shift" free for almost a year now. Now for all this ridicule of his driving, I think we can all agree we've been lucky once or twice in our own goats and have avoided some near collisions (ie curbs, light poles, trees, deer, etc.) so why don't we let him use this forum to release some steam after totalling his baby. If you don't agree with him, just say the shifter works for you...no need for all this negativity to someone who is going to pay for his mistake anyway.


----------



## red98gt (Sep 13, 2006)

God! When are people going to STOP trying to blame everything else when something happens!!!! You screwed up MORON! It wasn't the shifter that caused your car to get that far sideways, hit another and end up on a median?????? No, it was YOU!!!!! You were screwing around, don't know how to shift or some other thing. 

People today wiil blame everything BUT themselves for a problem. It was the shifter, it was the tires, the road jumped up..... So typical of people today.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

easy now, easy.......I'd feel bad too if it were mine.......:cool


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

My 2 cents. To those that say you need an after market shifter, I have one question, how does an after markert shifter stop you form missing the gates in the tranny? 

Do the new shifters also come with a set of gates or are the gates in the tranny itself? I thouhgt an after market shifter affected the feel, the slop, and the throw, not the gates? Maybe I am wrong.

I agree that the throw could be a little shorter, but in all fairness it is fine. It is easy to get used to. Initially, I missed some gates now I don't, I know where to find them. I just don't share a lot of the complaints about the shifter.

I also wonder how many here still miss the gates (mis-shift) after buying the after market shifter and admit to it?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You're right. The aftermarket shifters do not affect the gates at all. However, the feel is much more precise. You can still miss shifts -- but with the vastly improved feel, it isn't as likely to happen.

The gates in this car take some getting used to. Used to bump into the wrong gear early on -- now it never happens. Reverse is occasionally a pain to get into, though.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

All I have to say is WOW. I hope that never happens to me. You're lucky to be alive. My question is...... Did you have the T/C on when that happened? My friend turned quickly while accelerating hard (not too hard though) on my car and it only slipped a little. :willy:


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

kegbelly said:


> Let's chill on the name-calling, this ain't kindergarten.
> Maybe everyone that says their shifter is fine has more miles on their car than I have on mine and so the shifter has had more time to break in. I've got about 2600 miles on my car and about 90% of that is freeway driving where I basically go thru the gears a couple times and then just drive. At any rate, I don't like my shifter, it's painfully obvious the car started life as a right-hand-drive and they didn't do anything with the shifter set-up when it was modified for LHD. The shifter is clearly oriented toward the passenger side, and to shift into 2, 4, or 6 I have to pull the shifter toward the passenger seat at the same time I pull it back, and it's just a little awkward after 30 years of driving American sticks that are designed for a driver who sits in the left side of the car. Dowshifts are also iffy, and I can easily see where he might be trying to downshift into 4 and got 2 instead and lost traction long enough to throw the ass end around without touching the gas. I did that myself last week, just happened to be going in a straight line when I did it. My $.02.


i've got less than 1900 mi. on mine being that it is a double h pattern you cant miss second if you pull the stick toward you and down the hardest ones for me to find were 3rd and 4th but they still are pretty much straight up and down. actually on mine if you dont hit it straight up and down is when it gets hung up on the gate. i think every car is a little different just like anything else and takes getting used to.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I have missed on occasion, the worst being near redline in 4th, trying to grab 5th, but with adrenaline flowing I pushed it too far to the right and over into "R". Immediately felt a (light) grind as the lever was in a BAD place and knew to go back to neutral and look again for 5th.

Engaging reverse at 120 MPH would have been beyond bad and I'm sure would have led to a spectacular wreck, or scattering metal shards everywhere as the driveline and engine were suddenly forced to do something unnatural.

But that buzzing feeling in my hand was enough of a clue to tell me something wasn't right. These cars will warn you when you're not doing something right, if you know what to listen/feel for. They are forgiving for a car with 400 HP, ask anyone who has driven an older 911 Turbo.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

kegbelly said:


> Let's chill on the name-calling, this ain't kindergarten.
> Maybe everyone that says their shifter is fine has more miles on their car than I have on mine and so the shifter has had more time to break in. I've got about 2600 miles on my car and about 90% of that is freeway driving where I basically go thru the gears a couple times and then just drive. At any rate, I don't like my shifter, it's painfully obvious the car started life as a right-hand-drive and they didn't do anything with the shifter set-up when it was modified for LHD. The shifter is clearly oriented toward the passenger side, and to shift into 2, 4, or 6 I have to pull the shifter toward the passenger seat at the same time I pull it back, and it's just a little awkward after 30 years of driving American sticks that are designed for a driver who sits in the left side of the car. Dowshifts are also iffy, and I can easily see where he might be trying to downshift into 4 and got 2 instead and lost traction long enough to throw the ass end around without touching the gas. I did that myself last week, just happened to be going in a straight line when I did it. My $.02.


I'm just curious if you have ever driven a right hand drive car with a manual transmission? Actually, first gear in a right drive is about where fifth gear is in ours. Everything is exactly opposite. Reverse is up and left versus up and right. So, the shifter in the GTO was made for a left hand drive and while a little vague, shifts just fine.

I feel for anyone who has wrecked their GTO, it sucks to wreck any car.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

This is ridiculous- I have miss shifts in the past in other cars- banging 1st at 7000 rpm's in second, completely missed shifts and not gotten them engaged, etc. CARS DO NOT LOSE CONTROL FROM A MIS SHIFT- well, I guess if you are an utter moron it is possible, but still higly unlikely. Even if you were say 50mph in 2nd and banged it into 1st at WOT- it would over rev, skid a bit, etc. and you quickly push the clutch in. The car does not just lose control, come around and wreck itself and another car. I know from experience that these cars (any car really) needs a good bit of speed going to have enough momentum to completely lose control of and spin out. Go yank your wheel hard right and slam on the brakes at 45 mph- it will come around and pretty much skid to a stop fairly quickly- it will not do what you claim happened. You'd better think of a better story to tell mommy and daddy as to why this happened and not blame the car. Reminds me of the kids back in school who blamed the teachers for their stupidity also.

I am curious what the speed limit was where you crashed and what the spped was you "claim" to have been going- I can tell you it was in excess of 60mph to go that far out of control...

Mand up, accept the blame, learn from your mistakes and move on. I wrecked my car, I never once passed the blame off as anyone or anything else's fault but mine. The road did have a dip which I didn't expect though, maybe I can sue the state for it  .
Joe


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted by buradd
> yea i threw the clutch in immediately.. but there was no time for correction, dicks.
> 
> 
> Friendly piece of advice, lighten up with the namecalling. Don't say anything here that you wouldn't say to someone's face.


I would've said this directly to your face and then punched you in it for all of the sh1t you have talked in this thread.

All you holier than thou types in here who are trying to sell the fact that you've never done ANYTHING stupid in a motor vehicle need to go chase yourselves because I'm not buyin it.

In the 7 years preceding my purchase of the GTO I drove nothing but Mustangs and thought all GM owners were a55holes, little did I know I was right all along. 

Thanks for making me not want to ever associate with other GTO owners.

I've always had problems with misshifts in this car and all other T56-equipped vehicles, even with aftermarket shifters. Its just a sloppy-feeling transmission and if there were another 6-speed option I would replace the T56 in a heartbeat. It took retrofitting a Mustang shift handle to the B&M shifter in the GTO to make the shifts feel one bit positive in this car.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

bluestreak05 said:


> I would've said this directly to your face and then punched you in it for all of the sh1t you have talked in this thread.
> 
> All you holier than thou types in here who are trying to sell the fact that you've never done ANYTHING stupid in a motor vehicle need to go chase yourselves because I'm not buyin it.
> 
> ...


While I have seen a lot of "holier than thou" crap in the past (mostly pertaining to street racing), there is none going on here- just a spade being called a spade. It sucks that he wrecked, just like it sucked that I wrecked my car- but you do not pass blame or come up with a BS excuse as to why.

AS for the Ford owners vs. GM owners deal- get a grip you immature prick. There are many, MANY arrogant stang owners who feel their car is the fastest on the street- ALONG WITH several decent guys too. The GTO group is a bit more "mature" for the most part (you know, us "old guys" who wear our pants around our waists and not our knees and still wear hats straight)- if you are mistaking "older and know better" for "holier than thou", you have a lot of growing up to do. Funny thing is the "old time" stang owners hate the whiney little pricks that are buying their cars now and crowding "their" message boards, street races, hobby, etc. with your jibberish clutter, so it isn't just GM guys that hate you .

We've all made mistakes- hell, mistakes are what make you who you are- but to just come up with some BS story about why the mistake isn't your fault is assinine and immature. Grow up and you'll find this is actually a pretty decent crowd. If you'd have come in here saying "man, this sucks- I was beating on my car like a thug beats his ho and I lost it causing an accident", you would have gotten a lot more respect and sympathy.
Joe


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

TulsaGTO said:


> I'm just curious if you have ever driven a right hand drive car with a manual transmission? Actually, first gear in a right drive is about where fifth gear is in ours. Everything is exactly opposite. Reverse is up and left versus up and right. So, the shifter in the GTO was made for a left hand drive and while a little vague, shifts just fine.
> 
> I feel for anyone who has wrecked their GTO, it sucks to wreck any car.


In GTO's/Monaro's, the shift pattern is NOT reversed. 

http://www.jhp.com.au/enlarge-gto.p...s/short_shift/short-shift-2-lrg.jpg?imagealt=


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

Justice said:


> In GTO's/Monaro's, the shift pattern is NOT reversed.
> 
> http://www.jhp.com.au/enlarge-gto.p...s/short_shift/short-shift-2-lrg.jpg?imagealt=


Wow, I'll man up and say I was WRONG! I have driven right drive cars before and the pattern is reversed. I guess your never too old to learn a new trick. :cheers


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

bluestreak05 said:


> Originally Posted by buradd
> yea i threw the clutch in immediately.. but there was no time for correction, dicks.





> Friendly piece of advice, lighten up with the namecalling. Don't say anything here that you wouldn't say to someone's face.
> 
> I would've said this directly to your face and then punched you in it for all of the sh1t you have talked in this thread.
> 
> ...


Not sure where in the heck this came from.

I'm always amused by freak generalizations like "GM owners", " Mustang owners" etc. I would bet if you checked each group, there would be significant diversity in both. 

I didn't read anything in this thread that indicated the shifter on the GTO was perfect. In fact, it was stated several times just the opposite. That said, it's also clear to anyone with a brain that the sloppiest of shifters does not cause that type of accident, unless the driver is doing something he/she shouldnt' be doing. 

As someone said, the guy should just fess up that he screwed up. HE screwed up; not the car, not the shifter, not the roads, or the weather. It was all on the driver.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

bluestreak05 said:


> [QUOTEQuote:
> 
> I would've said this directly to your face and then punched you in it for all of the sh1t you have talked in this thread.
> 
> ...


I don't recall any rational GTO owner (hint: that does not include you) in this thread saying that they never made a mistake behind the wheel of a car. 

What was said is that we take responsibility for our stupid acts and don't whine like a three year old while trying to blame said act of stupidity on someone/anyone else.

To lay your stupidity out there for all to see (with documentary photos) and then shirk responsibility for it, and top it off by expecting sympathy.....that's just funny/sad.

As for the T56, several GTO owners in this thread have acknowledged that it's not the slickest gearbox & shifter in existence. On the other hand, several of us have managed to beat the peepee out of a GTO for over 2 years without losing control and trashing our car + someone else's.

As for your attraction to Fords, well, that removes all doubt that you are as much a moron as the weenie who started this thread.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

TulsaGTO said:


> I'm just curious if you have ever driven a right hand drive car with a manual transmission? Actually, first gear in a right drive is about where fifth gear is in ours. Everything is exactly opposite. Reverse is up and left versus up and right. So, the shifter in the GTO was made for a left hand drive and while a little vague, shifts just fine.
> 
> I feel for anyone who has wrecked their GTO, it sucks to wreck any car.


Not necessarily, it depends on the vehicle. Right hand drive and left hand drive cars are not always mirror images of each other.

ps.. I'm thru with this thread, it's lived far too long already.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

TulsaGTO said:


> Wow, I'll man up and say I was WRONG! I have driven right drive cars before and the pattern is reversed. I guess your never too old to learn a new trick. :cheers


No problem. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm THROUGH with this forum (and you'll notice I used the WHOLE word and not some dumbass abbreviation.........and I've spelled everything right thus far )

And oh yeah, KwikTSi, I'll bet you your car that I'm a lot older than you'd like to give me credit for. Besides, anyone with the screen name "KwikTSi" can't be very long in the tooth himself.

Let me know when another person dies because GM's slobberingly stupid CAGS idea didn't allow them to make it through an intersection before being hammered by a semi.

Hmmph........still not a misspelled word. I'm available for spelling lessons if any of you are interested.........:rofl:


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

WOW,
Why do people take this guys misfortune so personal? Who cares what he was doing when he wrecked it's not like anbody on this forum was directly affected. I dont think his post implied he was trying to put fault on GM. I think he was wanting to confirm that the shifter is prone for mis-shifts so he can have something to help defend himself in traffic court as anybody would.

I hear everyone insulting him as if they are entitled to pass judgement on others. I think that some need to get a life. Another thing why is it that when anything negative is said about are gto's people take it so personal?
I hate to break it to those mentioned above, the gto has many flaws,and it's not the best car ever made. The car is still an awsome car but not worth all that effort defending it like it was your little sister.

With that said I think we should thank this guy for sharing his hard lesson with us so we all can learn from his misfortune at his expense


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

bluestreak05 said:


> I'm THROUGH with this forum (and you'll notice I used the WHOLE word and not some dumbass abbreviation.........and I've spelled everything right thus far )
> 
> And oh yeah, KwikTSi, I'll bet you your car that I'm a lot older than you'd like to give me credit for. Besides, anyone with the screen name "KwikTSi" can't be very long in the tooth himself.
> 
> ...


Wow; we'll miss all 9 of your posts as they fade away- - -

FYI, I test drove a Mustang GT stick and that rough shifting pig of a shifter, along with the cheap interior drove me to the GTO. Loved the styling, but just couldn't get past everything inferior about the interior. 

Different strokes tho- - -


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

I bet the isurance company doesnt total that gto. The damage seems to be mostly to rear quarter,suspension, and the wheels. probably 20,000 dollars to fix.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Enough is enough!! If some of you discover that you can no longer post it's because you've been banned. It's okay to voice your opinions but some of this stuff is getting out of hand. Let's get back on track and attempt to bring this thread back up to an adult level.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

bluestreak05 said:


> I'm THROUGH with this forum (and you'll notice I used the WHOLE word and not some dumbass abbreviation.........and I've spelled everything right thus far )
> 
> And oh yeah, KwikTSi, I'll bet you your car that I'm a lot older than you'd like to give me credit for. Besides, anyone with the screen name "KwikTSi" can't be very long in the tooth himself.
> 
> ...


Well, at least you can spell. That's something.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

bluestreak05 said:


> I'm THROUGH with this forum (and you'll notice I used the WHOLE word and not some dumbass abbreviation.........and I've spelled everything right thus far )
> 
> And oh yeah, KwikTSi, I'll bet you your car that I'm a lot older than you'd like to give me credit for. Besides, anyone with the screen name "KwikTSi" can't be very long in the tooth himself.
> 
> ...


Well then I apologize for assuming you were younger than you are, your attitude screamed "whiney teeneager". FWIW, I am 34 and have had the kwiktsi screen name since about 95- it's what I am known by, so I keep using it, so sorry- I'm not some little kid.
Joe


----------



## FLYNLO (Nov 9, 2006)

For those of you that do not understand the dynamics of a car with amanual tranny, if you miss a shift like going for 4th and hitting second and you are hard on the pedal(ie at red line), what do you think will happen when the clutch is released in SECOND gear....the wheels will lock up almost instantly. For the Mario Andrettis of the bunch here they have said that they would just push the clutch in again which would work in an everyday driving situation. But if you are drivin to get max performance out of the car and you hit the wrong(low) gear, the wheels will lock and the rear will come around. That is how it will work. It is not a matter of the wheels spinning in the forward direction and losing traction. They are trying(and succeeding) to "drive" the motor instead of the motor driving the wheels. If you manage to save a situation like this there is a very very real chance that at least one if not all pushrods will be bent because the wheels are turning the motor at an RPM WAY beyond redline and then they lock up...basically the motor is unable to turn any faster. It is a mechanical linkage. No electronic wizardry is gonna save you on this.

What concerns me is y'all jump all over this dude who coulda been killed. I don't think I read one post that said, "Hey dude, at least you and everyone else is okay." Here's to ya bro, glad you're okay. You did screw up and it is no one's fault but your own. But I am still glad no one got hurt. We all make mistakes. Good luck with the proceedings and hopefully everything will turn out okay.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Any way someone can turn this thread off?


----------



## soltino (Sep 12, 2006)

OP did not say but add in changing lanes and/or a curve and losing control becomes more understandable.

tino


----------



## FLYNLO (Nov 9, 2006)

soltino said:


> OP did not say but add in changing lanes and/or a curve and losing control becomes more understandable.
> 
> tino


Tino, read my post above. DO you ever drive your car aggressively? I mean slamming the gears? Obviously, if you are on a Sunday drive to grandmaw's house you might be able to catch your mistake before it bites you. But if you are ripping thru the gears, this scenario can and does happen. I know an experienced driver who was road racing and di this. He didn't bend anything but his pushrods. If you are already at redline in one gear and you go TWO gears LOWER!!!! How do you think the engine is gonna react. It cannot handle the speed and has nothing to do but lock up...it just so happens it is connected to the wheels unless you can get the clutch back in.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If there’s traffic, curbs, walls, bridges, or, I hope to god not, a kid on a bike - you don’t get a second chance. Everyone feels bad he totaled his GTO, but blaming the car shows no sense of responsibly. I never heard him say he was sorry he messed up someone’s truck or how he hoped the other car and driver would be well taken care of. No, he says the car did it. Come the F### on.

Let me see... A young GTO driver killed the other night, the GTO in Vegas that hit a patrol car, killing the driver and officer if memory serves, and endless other totaled GTOs due to loss of control. Curbs, turns, banging through the gears, I think the point is clearly spelled out, ‘the car alone does not make the driver’. Maybe a nice 200 something HP car with stability control, 3K rev limiter, and interior wallpapered with warning stickers would be a better choice for wannabe race drivers.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

TulsaGTO said:


> Wow, I'll man up and say I was WRONG! I have driven right drive cars before and the pattern is reversed. I guess your never too old to learn a new trick. :cheers


No worries mate!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

FLYNLO said:


> For those of you that do not understand the dynamics of a car with amanual tranny, if you miss a shift like going for 4th and hitting second and you are hard on the pedal(ie at red line), what do you think will happen when the clutch is released in SECOND gear....the wheels will lock up almost instantly. For the Mario Andrettis of the bunch here they have said that they would just push the clutch in again which would work in an everyday driving situation. But if you are drivin to get max performance out of the car and you hit the wrong(low) gear, the wheels will lock and the rear will come around. That is how it will work.


Read my post- I have done just what you described in various cars over the years and it does not instantly come out like you think. It will bark the tires, over rev the motor and hop around a lot, but even if you do not push the clutch back in, I seriously doubt it is enough to come around- if you do push the clutch back in, it will be even less of a chance. Only way I could see it is if he was really booking (triple digits) and did it, but still highly unlikely unless he just didn't react fast enough. 

Heh, I was telling my brother in law about this thread and he did the same in his Ram 2500 hemi 6 speed truck- banged 2nd instead of 4th WOT in third gear. If anything will "loose control" it is a big ole pickup that is light in the rear end- nope, nothing- just what I described they do.

Curious- have you ever actually missed a shift causing a loss of control, or are you just assuming that is what happens? I'm sure in some rare cases with some other variables thrown in (ice, snow or insanely high speeds), it is possible, but *highly* unlikely. 

He never replied with what his speed was, what the posted speed was, etc. This was not an innocent 45 mph accident as he is hinting to. As I mentioned, if he came in and owned up to what he had done- no one would be jumping on him and people would be showing a lot more concern. Hell I flipped my car and did not get one negative post- because I owned up to what I did and did not say "man, these damn 18's are horrible, anyone else ever loose control and flip because of them? email me if you did"- that just hints to him looking for others to back up his lame excuse.

Bottom line- it was driver error, I'm sure everyone here feels sorry for him- it sucks wrecking a car, I know first hand!! It is just that he came here looking for people to back up his story about the shifter being at fault when it is 100% driver error.

Joe


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

theamcguy said:


> People like you are the reason my hairdryer comes with 15 tags warning me not to use this product while in the shower :lol: You were driving the car, you made the mistake. It is not GMs fault you could not or did not ensure you were in the correct gear. Like Dirty Harry said "A man has to know his limitations" Buy a Chevy Aveo with your insurance money (automatic transmission of course) and do everyone else on the road a favor before you kill somebody.


:agree 

No offense, but ya gotta know when to hold em and know when to fold em...

When you have a mean miss shift you gotta have a quick reflex to push the clutch back... I have miss shifted this car and others a few times when getting on it. You always have to be prepared when your driving hard, amillion different variables can happen, that you need to be ready for! I hope all works out for you, and you can chalk this up to a learning experience from the School of Hard Knocks!!! Tough way to learn, but you'll probably never forget.:cool


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

dvillar said:


> you can chalk this up to a learning experience from the School of Hard Knocks!!! Tough way to learn, but you'll probably never forget.:cool


Actually, it is the best way to learn- though not always the most practical .

Joe


----------



## FLYNLO (Nov 9, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Read my post- I have done just what you described in various cars over the years and it does not instantly come out like you think. It will bark the tires, over rev the motor and hop around a lot, but even if you do not push the clutch back in, I seriously doubt it is enough to come around- if you do push the clutch back in, it will be even less of a chance. Only way I could see it is if he was really booking (triple digits) and did it, but still highly unlikely unless he just didn't react fast enough.
> 
> Heh, I was telling my brother in law about this thread and he did the same in his Ram 2500 hemi 6 speed truck- banged 2nd instead of 4th WOT in third gear. If anything will "loose control" it is a big ole pickup that is light in the rear end- nope, nothing- just what I described they do.
> 
> ...


I have witnessed it once with my own two eyes. I was following a buddy of mine in a Viper and he was hard on it in second and went for third and got first. He was very lucky in that he hit absolutely nothing but it did sending him spinning. I think those are 325s on the back of a Viper?? I know another buddy of mine in a ZO6 that was road racing and went for fifth and got third. Same result and did not hit anything but it did send him thru the infield....and to the tuner shop to replace his pushrods.
A dually truck is a different animal. Around here(Texas), the only thing we call a dually has four tires on the rears so that multiplies his contact patch on the pavement. And think about the physics of a semi truck jack knifing....it is because all the weight is BEHIND the truck and not in FRONT of the truck as would be the case with your brother's dually. IOW, your brothers dually with a light rear end is more favorable and balanced(in this scenario) than something with more weight torwards the rear end....like out cars. And one more thing, the added weight with more tires may cause the engine to keep spinning instead of locking up. And even if they did lock up you would have a "pendulum effect" in that all of the weight is forward and there is no force to cause the rear to come around. I hope I'm not getting to technical here.

And, no, I have never lost control due to a mis shift. But I am enlightened enough to know it can happen. You have to know your threats in order to avoid them. Ignoring them could have bad results as we see in this case.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> Actually, it is the best way to learn- though not always the most practical .
> 
> Joe



Roger that! I would have said that, but with all of the mud slinging going on, I didn't think it would've been understood/taken well...
Peace:cool


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

FLYNLO said:


> I have witnessed it once with my own two eyes. I was following a buddy of mine in a Viper and he was hard on it in second and went for third and got first. He was very lucky in that he hit absolutely nothing but it did sending him spinning. I think those are 325s on the back of a Viper?? I know another buddy of mine in a ZO6 that was road racing and went for fifth and got third. Same result and did not hit anything but it did send him thru the infield....and to the tuner shop to replace his pushrods.
> A dually truck is a different animal. Around here(Texas), the only thing we call a dually has four tires on the rears so that multiplies his contact patch on the pavement. And think about the physics of a semi truck jack knifing....it is because all the weight is BEHIND the truck and not in FRONT of the truck as would be the case with your brother's dually. IOW, your brothers dually with a light rear end is more favorable and balanced(in this scenario) than something with more weight torwards the rear end....like out cars. And one more thing, the added weight with more tires may cause the engine to keep spinning instead of locking up. And even if they did lock up you would have a "pendulum effect" in that all of the weight is forward and there is no force to cause the rear to come around. I hope I'm not getting to technical here.
> 
> And, no, I have never lost control due to a mis shift. But I am enlightened enough to know it can happen. You have to know your threats in order to avoid them. Ignoring them could have bad results as we see in this case.


The truck is not a dually, never said it was . Everything else I am going to let slide, not going to keep this going.
Joe


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Okay, so maybe the car will spin when you grab the wrong gear...so what? Who grabbed the wrong gear? Was his car an automatic, and _it_ grabbed the wrong gear, or did the driver? And I think what has been lost in the debate of whether or not the rear will come loose causing the car to spin is the speed in which he _claimed_ to be going. If he was really going 45, then he could've grabbed even 1st gear without ill effect... It sucks that he wrecked his car, but own up to your mistakes. I think that is what everybody should take from this thread. Happy holidays everybody, and be careful out there...:cheers


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

FLYNLO said:


> For those of you that do not understand the dynamics of a car with amanual tranny, if you miss a shift like going for 4th and hitting second and you are hard on the pedal(ie at red line), what do you think will happen when the clutch is released in SECOND gear....the wheels will lock up almost instantly. For the Mario Andrettis of the bunch here they have said that they would just push the clutch in again which would work in an everyday driving situation. But if you are drivin to get max performance out of the car and you hit the wrong(low) gear, the wheels will lock and the rear will come around. That is how it will work. It is not a matter of the wheels spinning in the forward direction and losing traction. They are trying(and succeeding) to "drive" the motor instead of the motor driving the wheels. If you manage to save a situation like this there is a very very real chance that at least one if not all pushrods will be bent because the wheels are turning the motor at an RPM WAY beyond redline and then they lock up...basically the motor is unable to turn any faster. It is a mechanical linkage. No electronic wizardry is gonna save you on this.
> 
> What concerns me is y'all jump all over this dude who coulda been killed. I don't think I read one post that said, "Hey dude, at least you and everyone else is okay." Here's to ya bro, glad you're okay. You did screw up and it is no one's fault but your own. But I am still glad no one got hurt. We all make mistakes. Good luck with the proceedings and hopefully everything will turn out okay.


if you read through the whole thread you will see that more than a couple people expressed concern and thanks for safety. the guy who started the thread asked for responses thats what he got. everybody has advice the great thing about advice is you don't have to accept it and you know what they say about opinions.the only one who knows what really happened is the guy who was there. peace all


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

After reading your post some more and seeing the pics a few more times, I am starting to wonder- did you in fact "lose it" and have it come completely around, jump a median and hit the truck, or did it just "fish out" a bit, but it was right as a truck was coming by on a two lane road and you clipped him?

Either way, almost all of us are guilty of it- BUT- that's why you shouldn't screw around on public roads .

Has the insurance company looked at the car yet? It may not be totalled. Our insurance would pay 80% of the vehicles value towards damage. My 05 valued at $25,385, so they would pay up to $20,308 to repair it, mine was totalled due to it being $20,200 in damages + the tow bill + a little extra "slush" money for unseen damage- but I'm curious what yours will cost to repair.

Good luck either way. I truly hope it all works out for you, but you do need to change your attitude a bit.
Joe
edit- I should add- I also noticed you had a "modified" shifter in the car, good luck blaming GM for that one .


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

KC.MO.GTO said:


> WOW,
> Why do people take this guys misfortune so personal? Who cares what he was doing when he wrecked it's not like anbody on this forum was directly affected. I dont think his post implied he was trying to put fault on GM. I think he was wanting to confirm that the shifter is prone for mis-shifts so he can have something to help defend himself in traffic court as anybody would.
> 
> I hear everyone insulting him as if they are entitled to pass judgement on others. I think that some need to get a life. Another thing why is it that when anything negative is said about are gto's people take it so personal?
> ...



I don't think anybody is taking his misfortune personally. We all originally felt sorry for him and his loss. I think what people are taking issue with is the blame some one else mentality. He is trying to blame GM for his trying to do something he wasn't capable of, shifting quick without getting the wrong gear.What he should say in traffic court is Yes your Honor I made a mistake and have learned a valuable lesson from it. When judges hear you try to blame everything on somebody or something else they get angry. They usually can forgive or at least take it easy on someone that makes a mistake. 

By the way, alot of people are directly affected by what happened to the original poster. When the accident rate goes through the roof for a vehicle the insurance rate follows. Not only that people start to view the car in a negative light and it affects resale. This is a matter of responsibility, everyone is responsible for their actions, the original poster needs to accept his responsibility, and we as a society need to quit allowing people to not accept it. 

People are entitled to pass judgement on him. When you post on the internet and ask for others responses, you need to accept that they will judge you and your actions. You are asking them to do that and they might not play nice. Same with the car. There are a lot of us that criticize the GTO for it's shortcomings. I'm sure there isn't a one of us that hasn't said how much they would like to shoot the engineer, I use that term loosely, that designed the seat mechanism for rear seat entry. Then there is the 3rd grader the decided on gas tank placement. The thing that gets most of us here is, when someone posts about a car we feel is inferior,as if it were better than the GTO. For example a Mustang GT, a Charger RT or a Nissan 350Z. Let's face it a car is an extension of the owner. If you insult my car you're insulting me and my choices in life. I'm going to take a swing back if you do. I loved my GTO and I'll definately defend the car as the best under $40,000 car out there.


----------



## FLYNLO (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey kwiktsi,

It's all good. Sorry about the misquote on the dually...my bad. I guess my brain just transposed that into there. I agree, no reason to go on with this. I'm out. Y'all have a great and safe holiday!!!!:cheers 

John


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

FLYNLO said:


> Hey kwiktsi,
> 
> It's all good. Sorry about the misquote on the dually...my bad. I guess my brain just transposed that into there. I agree, no reason to go on with this. I'm out. Y'all have a great and safe holiday!!!!:cheers
> 
> John


Same to you :cheers 
Joe


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

> But if you are drivin to get max performance out of the car and you hit the wrong(low) gear, the wheels will lock and the rear will come around.


This is quite true, but the photos that the person starting the thread posted suggest that he was not a race track, but public roads. Not to be an old man about this but a certain amount of maturity must be used when on a public road, instead of "drivin for max performance." Plain and simple, this accident was driver error- excessive speed for conditions. Save "drivin for max performance" for the race track. 

_"Good judgment comes from experience, experience comes from bad judgment." _


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> By the way, alot of people are directly affected by what happened to the original poster. When the accident rate goes through the roof for a vehicle the insurance rate follows. Not only that people start to view the car in a negative light and it affects resale. This is a matter of responsibility, everyone is responsible for their actions, the original poster needs to accept his responsibility, and we as a society need to quit allowing people to not accept it.


What you say about the insurance rates has merit. Every GTO "totaled" will be plugged into a formula the insurance companies use to determine rates. Add to that the fact there are so few GTO's and that makes every one of these incidents carry more weight as a percentage of the population.

I'm 53, and my car is listed for pleasure only, so I'm only getting hit for $1/day or so. I feel for younger drivers that buy these cars to use on a daily basis, and are going to pay the price for others recklessness.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

bluestreak05 said:


> I'm THROUGH with this forum (and you'll notice I used the WHOLE word and not some dumbass abbreviation.........and I've spelled everything right thus far )
> 
> And oh yeah, KwikTSi, I'll bet you your car that I'm a lot older than you'd like to give me credit for. Besides, anyone with the screen name "KwikTSi" can't be very long in the tooth himself.
> 
> ...


WOW, I M so prowd of U.  
If you were offended by my improper use of the word 'thru', I offer my most sincere apologies. Although 'thru' is a commonly accepted spelling of the word 'through', and is generally used as a function word to indicate movement or the passage of some thing, I did in fact use this particular spelling of the word incorrectly, given the context, and for that I most humbly beg your forgiveness. Remind me to look you up later, I may need your help in editing my doctoral thesis. Thank goodness I didn't have any dangling participles in my post!

(just trying to throw a little humor (humour?) in a thread that has turned rather ugly...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> That's a load of crap. Man up and admit you made a mistake -- and stay the hell out of the courts. You bought the car -- you missed a shift -- and you caused an accident. Close to 41,000 GTOs have been built over the past three years -- many have been in accidents -- yet you're the first to run to a lawyer because the car somehow managed to crash itself. Grow up.



+1.

This car has a _lot_ of torque and a less-than-surgical transmission.

Learn to drive accordingly.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Habuzaki said:


> I miss shifted bad just once, and that was at about 75 mph from 6th to what I thought was 4th, but was ultimately 2nd. It hit the rev limiter in a hurry and I thought I killed my tranny for sure. But, although this transmission isn't exactly precision crafted, the good thing is its almost bulletproof for performance/hard driving. I learned from that lesson and have been "mis-shift" free for almost a year now. Now for all this ridicule of his driving, I think we can all agree we've been lucky once or twice in our own goats and have avoided some near collisions (ie curbs, light poles, trees, deer, etc.) so why don't we let him use this forum to release some steam after totalling his baby. If you don't agree with him, just say the shifter works for you...no need for all this negativity to someone who is going to pay for his mistake anyway.



:agree word for word.




Sorry about your Goat man! It brings tears to my eyes


----------

